#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  D.Y Patil College of Engineering 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements

## Sachali

*About :* This college is a second institution, among the huge D. Y. Patil group of institutions, started in the academic year 1984-85 on 6th August 1984, The late, Hon. Vasantrao Dada Patil, the former Chief Minister of Maharashtra, a good friend of Hon. D. Y. Dada, was instrumental in starting this Engineering College, Hon. Dada, an Ex. M.L.A. of Gaganbavada Tashil, was a politician till 1983. The transformation of a politician into an educationalist took place in that year, when the 1st engineering college was started, under D. Y. Patil group in Washi, Mumbai.

Today under the banner of D. Y. Patil group, there are about 150 educational institutions in Pune, Mumbai and Kolhapur. All these institutions providing diversified education in almost all branches of Engineering, Medicine, Sciences, Management, Schools of National & International standards etc. The number of students, taking their best education in all these institution, is about one lakh, the faculty needed to educate them is more than 15 thousand.

Thus the management of D. Y. Patil Group have provided employment to thousands of families in Maharashtra. The students coming out of these institutions are absorbed in several industries, educational institutes, multi-national companies in India & abroad. In 25 years, the contribution of D. Y. Patil Group in the building of our nation is huge and unchallenged.

Some of the major achievements of the institute in last 25 years to be mentioned is the ISO  9002 certification awarded to us in year 2001 by American Quality Assurance, Columbia, U.S.A. Also Government of Maharashtra its rigorous scrutiny awarded our college as A grade institution in continuation till date. 
*
Branches*

Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectronics EngineeringComputer Engg.Production Engg.Chemical Engg.Information Technology
*Fee Structure:*

INR 48,084/- Per Annum

*Placements*

*Sr. No.
*
*Name of the Company
*
*Name of students Placed*

*1.
*
Aplab Ltd., Thane
06

*2.*
B.E. Billimoria & Co.Ltd., Mumbai
01

*3.*
Core Energy Systems Pvt. Ltd., Dombivali
01

*4.*
Embedded Computing Systems Pvt. Ltd., Pune
03

*5.*
Gharda Chemicals Ltd., Dombivali
01

*6.*
Ghodawat Energy Pvt. Ltd., Kolhapur
01

*7.*
KPIT, Pune
02

*8.*
Mather & Platt Pumps Ltd
07

*9.*
Mind Tree Ltd., Bangalore
05

*10.*
Ocean Ship Maritime Services[P] Ltd.
04

*11*
Patni Computer Systems Ltd., Pune
11

*12.*
Tata Technologies Ltd., Pune
01

*13.*
Tech Mahindra, Pune
02

*14.*
Tega Industries Ltd., Culcutta
01

*15.*
Uttam Galva Steels Ltd., Khopoli
29

*16.*
V V F Ltd., Mumbai
03

*17.*
VIT Infoetch Tech Ltd., Pune
03

*18.*
Wipro B P O , Pune
03

 Total
84



*Campus Facilities*

*Library :*

The spacious library of the College holds a Collection of over 32100                books (text books and reference books) having 10482 Titles and 143                technical, Journals and Magazines and also receive 500+ online technical,                research journals through INDEST AICTE Consortium. (Springer link                & IEEE online journals).

              Library is having Membership with INDEST AICTE and DELNET, New Delhi                for Inter library Loan, Reference facility and Document delivery                services. Library issue 40+ book sets under book bank scheme to                SC / ST students (Free sets) every year and provides study room                facility during normal and extended hours.                

*Hostel :*             D.Y. P.C.E.T. has an excellent hostel facility which comprises                of a Boys Hostel. Al the needy students of the institute are accommodated                in the hostel with excellent facilities at reasonable cost. Initially,                the boys hostel had two separate buildings. As institute                always leads to facilitate students needs two buildings were                merged together to form huge hostel. 
             It includes sixty well furnished rooms along with one common hall                to facilitate students from hostel to organize different extra curricular                activities. The accommodation capacity of the hostel is 110. 
             The boys hostel is provided with solar water heater, telephone,                and parking place. The hostel has round the clock professional security                personnel. The nutritious needs of all the resident students are                fulfilled by two separate well furnished messes and a canteen. 

             The college has separate girls hostel which can accommodate 100                girl students. 

*Computer Center :
*

The Center is established in 1993.Currently the bandwidth subscribed for leased line is 10 Mbps (1:1) from BSNL.The Computer center is well established with advanced technologies to provide better Computing, Internet Services and Digital Library Service to the students and staff.The center has two IBM Servers and one Dell Power Server. The sixty two client desktops (all P-IV) connected with 100 mbps LAN.The center has been connected to all departments and administrative sections through CAT-6 backbone and 54 mbps WLAN (Wi-Fi).The center also provides the facility for conduction of on-line university examinations, on-line filling of university exam forms and the first year online admission procedure.Currently the bandwidth subscribed for leased line is 10 Mbps (1:1) from BSNL.
*Queries are Welcome !!!!*





  Similar Threads: Direct Admissions in D.Y Patil College of Engineering ACME College of Engineering 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements Discussions DJ Engineering College, Modinagar 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements IAMR College of Engineering Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches ABES College of Engineering 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements Discussion

----------

